# Days go by by "Dirty Vegas"



## Lanilla (Jan 20, 2012)

My husband moved out about 3 weeks ago. The other day while driving in the car with him (we share a 1 year old son and have to trade off at times, which means I get the great pleasure of sitting in the car with him for 30 min every other day) he told me that he had a song to dedicate to me, Days go by by Dirty Vegas. I listened to it and just thought, okay, so you miss me? But he said that the video explained the song better. So I watched it...??? I'm confused only b/c my husband LEFT ME... I didn't leave him... And not only that, he's told me that he's made a decision for divorce, but is taking the time to seperate and see if his mind will change... OH and he is constantly working as a club promoter (flirting and going out)... what am I not seeing? Y does this song confuse me more?


----------



## hilly2 (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't know what to tell you about that. The only advice I can give you is to make sure that his actions match his words. Screw this song stuff. Songs confuse me too. LOL



Lanilla said:


> My husband moved out about 3 weeks ago. The other day while driving in the car with him (we share a 1 year old son and have to trade off at times, which means I get the great pleasure of sitting in the car with him for 30 min every other day) he told me that he had a song to dedicate to me, Days go by by Dirty Vegas. I listened to it and just thought, okay, so you miss me? But he said that the video explained the song better. So I watched it...??? I'm confused only b/c my husband LEFT ME... I didn't leave him... And not only that, he's told me that he's made a decision for divorce, but is taking the time to seperate and see if his mind will change... OH and he is constantly working as a club promoter (flirting and going out)... what am I not seeing? Y does this song confuse me more?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

